# G0283 - electrical stimulation



## Marybeth (Jun 6, 2012)

We are in need of getting G0283 - electrical stimulation - paid.  Does it need a 97032 with it or a special modifier that we do not know of?


----------



## MARY K (Jun 7, 2012)

When we submit cpt 97032 to medicare we use a gp modifier. Are you billing 97032 with any other procedure? Per cme part b billing scenarios for PTs and OTs.
Also any two CPT codes for modalities requiring"constant attendance" and direct one-on-one patient contact(requiring direct one-on-one patient contact(CPT 97032-97039)


----------



## hopepg (Jun 7, 2012)

Medicare, MAPs, UHC & some other payers reimburse the G0283 when other payers prefer the CPT code 97014 instead. 
I'd call the payer that is denying G0283 & ask them if they prefer the CPT 97014 instead. 
If you don't get anywhere there, see if you can run a report in your practice management software which will show which payers reimbursed on either of those codes..that might give you a clearer idea of which code is preferred by which plans. 
Just my opinion...


----------



## Marybeth (Jun 8, 2012)

Our physician performs unattended services - G0283.  However Florida does not have an LCD that supports any diagnosis and we cannot get this paid.  Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 8, 2012)

What does the denial state?


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Jun 8, 2012)

We bill 97014 for all insurance except for Medicare/Medicare Plue Blue when we use G0283

They are not required to be billed with another proc code.

What is the rejection???


----------



## hopepg (Jun 8, 2012)

_Our physician performs unattended services - G0283. However Florida does not have an LCD that supports any diagnosis and we cannot get this paid_

Who is the payer (insurance) & what does their denial say?


----------



## Marybeth (Jun 12, 2012)

It does not make it past our clearing house


----------

